# Mephiston possessed?



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I was flicking through the BA codex today, and noticed the last paragraph of Mephiston's entry, mentioning rumours about his black rage being replaced by something darker. Only Mephiston knows, and in time will reveal all. 

So, could the something darker be a pact with the chaos powers? There's not much darker than that.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I doubt it. Mephiston would never make a pact with Chaos, its most likely the Red Thirst or perhaps some new evolution of the Black Rage that now threatens Mephiston.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Perhaps his head will explode and some form of psychic energy will open a massive warp rift to let an army of daemons through. Might not happen but is certainly theatrical enough.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Blood Angels are more like Khorne than what Khorne is.

Mephiston is a Daemon Prince in disguise.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

People will do weird stuff if their life is at risk, look at Horus, Mortarion and recently Kyras.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

As Magnus made a pact with Tzeentch to stop the flesh change...

Mephiston made a pact with Khorne to stave off the blood thirst.

imo :biggrin:

As with all things chaos, it will eventually turn around and bite him in the ass.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Burn the heretic! Even more reasons to hate that pretty boy SOB. Ty lol


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> As Magnus made a pact with Tzeentch to stop the flesh change...
> 
> Mephiston made a pact with Khorne to stave off the blood thirst.
> 
> ...


I was thinking something along those lines, but more likely Tzeentch, as Khorne would be more than happy to leave a Death Company warrior as he is, a blood thirsty maniac. Besides, he has only hatred for psykers.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Perhaps Mephiston is a tzeentchian daemon in disquise. Maybe the librarian he was actually died and then this daemon decided to mimic a more powerful version to him and it would explain why he has no red thirst-since he was never a blood angel. Maybe being on holy ground like the blood angels homeworld Baal has slowly diminished this diguise so that why the darkness is emerging-the daemon is slowly being revealed. Wonder what this guy does next, perhaps he murdaslises half the blood angels before dying. Brilliant!


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Every librarian calls out and gains the attention of tzeentch, maybe Mep called abit to often. 

Tzeentch is now winding Khorne up "haha you couldn't get any to follow you, look at me I got one!" That and we know that Tzeentch really likes red space marines!


----------



## LordofFenris (Mar 10, 2010)

Alot of Blood Angels hate......
I would have to agree, I'm sure its a pact much like the one Magnus made. Tzeentch is always in for change, and at the very least getting followers from a Chapter one would consider "Kornate" in action. I highly doubt however, the whole Chapter will change. IF Mephistion made a pact, it will probably just include himself.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I'd like to think it's something a little more twisted. 
When a BA falls to the black rage they are said to re-live the last moments of sanguinius in his battle against Horus. I think that because Mephiston has fallen and managed to overcome the black rage he knows the truth of what happened. 
Whatever that truth may be is now eating away at him and he knows that it will eventually destroy the Blood Angels.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ooh, conspiracies abound. A chaos pact, a secret truth, daemonic possession.


I for one will NEVER trust the Blood Angels again. Even being second party to such taint is inviting trouble...

Maybe he is trying to hasten the fall of the BA by making it look as if it need not be feared so much anymore. Incite a level of recklessness.

Cunning little Tzeentchy daemon.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

or just maybe the great one is dracula in disguise and will pop up and say "Ha fooled you all" just something to lighten the mood, after all we have men with wolves why not proper Vamps....


----------



## Tuck3r (Apr 9, 2010)

I like the way that norm thinks but i believe that sanguinus fell to the black rage and tried to eat horus like a actual vampire and the emporer showed up to bring him back to himself but horus stabbed him in the back... sounds like something that would cast doubt on the blood angels after all drinkng the corrupted blood...


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

hmm and saying that seeinf as mepheston recovered as it were who's to say that he's not come back with the taint of horus strong in him and is guiding the blood angels to thier doom....the blood angels are created with sanguinus's holy blood as it were and as you say he tried to vamp out horus so yeah i can see that,


----------



## Tuck3r (Apr 9, 2010)

yeah. thas where the black rage come's from its not the red thirst overpowering its horus taint that sanguinius vamped out and mephiston knows this and is keeping it to himself cause he doesn't want to deal with the inquisition.... or he likes it and is slowly working to drag the rest of the angels


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

so if you like in a sense then Horus never truekly died and he is alive and well and living in the blood of his also dead brother and every single blood angel + thier successor chapters oh if that were true wouldn't Abaddon be rubbing his hands in glee....one of the believed nobility of all the loyalists not just running round with the blood of thier gene sire but the arch traitor too hee he that would make one hell of a story to write and on the subject of Mephiston he sure is taking a lot of interest in Rafen too


----------



## Tuck3r (Apr 9, 2010)

Abbadon doesn't know that this has appened though... abbadon believes the common theory about it being that the black rage being the psycic shock of thier primarchs death
OOH i'm sooooo gonna write this up!


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

look foward to seeing it mephiston materilises traits of horus lol the imperium is doomed


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

gothik said:


> look foward to seeing it mephiston materilises traits of horus lol the imperium is doomed


DANTE: "Hey, uh, Mephiston? I`ve been meaning to ask you... You`ve gotten pretty tall these past few weeks, and I`ve noticed that you seem to be praying an awful lot lately. Is there something on your mind?"

_(Mephiston turns around)_

DANTE: "...So, uh, where`d you get that nifty lightning claw from?"


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Thats an _interesting_ theory but I was thinking more along the lines of seeing what really happened during Sanguinius's last battle with Horus. 
There has already been some speculation on other threads about what really happened when the Emperor faced Horus, how seeing Sanguinius dead didn't seem to bother him but seeing a custodes getting all toasty pushed him over the edge. 
It's always been my guess that it wasn't Horus that killed Sanguinius, it was the Emperor. 
Sanguinius and Horus were very close before the Heresy, what if, during their last confrontation, Horus manged to talk him round and turn him against the Emperor?

Horus is distracted by the Custodes and the Emperor kills Sanguinius, Horus is distraught at the loss of his closest brother and loses control, the Emperor uses this to finish him off as well.

If Mephiston has seen this as a result of falling to the black rage and has come out of the other side then that would put the future of the whole Chapter in jeopardy. Maybe he sees the need to fight for the preservation of humanity but knows that the Empire is built on lies. That the God Emperor is nothing more than a sham.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I know this is a long shot, but,....

If you look at the final battle picture from CVs, Sanguinius was killed by a sword blow/ thrust. Horus had a lightning claw/ talon and a power maul. The Big E had a power sword....

Only the emperor knows...


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

i never thought of it like that and then if you think that Mephiston is aware of the Emperors great betrayal yeah that really would put the preverbial blood amongst the angels. then again lets face it, the Emperor betrayed Magnus by sending the wolves in (probably jealous that magnus was getting more powerful imho) and he sent an assassin after Curze so that might fit. 
And Serpion i like it lol


----------



## Tuck3r (Apr 9, 2010)

ooh yeah thats interesting. but would they become chaos pawns or would they follow something along the lines of the soul drinkers. defending humanity from both chaos and the imperium


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Well it would seem that the Knights of Blood are already doing just that, maybe thats the way things are going?


----------



## Tuck3r (Apr 9, 2010)

it would seem that way... hmm. notice its always the psykers that lead in that direction...


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

sometimes it seems the pskers know best and who better then the lord of death himself


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Psykers always know best that why the thousand sons got into so much trouble, sometimes you just have to accept that we DO know best


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

no wonder the rotting corpse wants to eat thier souls for all thier power....hmmm


----------



## Tuck3r (Apr 9, 2010)

HaHaHa yeah.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

well if the emeperor did kill one of the most noble Primarchs imagine the uproar amongst the others who had sided with the emperor, i mean as far as i know the angel saw the best in everyone no matter what and he was popular...somehow i think that the powers that be could not allow the truth to be told so it was easier to blame Horus as he was already mad in thier eyes and the crime of the father covered up "Its ok we'll say Horus did it that will keep the Blood Angels in line" no wonder Mephiston seems a little distracted of late,.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Thats an _interesting_ theory but I was thinking more along the lines of seeing what really happened during Sanguinius's last battle with Horus.
> There has already been some speculation on other threads about what really happened when the Emperor faced Horus, how seeing Sanguinius dead didn't seem to bother him but seeing a custodes getting all toasty pushed him over the edge.
> It's always been my guess that it wasn't Horus that killed Sanguinius, it was the Emperor.
> Sanguinius and Horus were very close before the Heresy, what if, during their last confrontation, Horus manged to talk him round and turn him against the Emperor?
> ...


I would have to disagree! After reading the Lost and the damned section about the Emperor, it might be old but so far one of the few sources about the end of the Heresy. Its shows clearly Emp and Sang were separated in the teleporter by reasons unknown. Either malfunctioning in the teleporter or Horus did something. However after fighting hordes of daemons, he finds the dead BA-primarch at Horus feet.  Even though he doesnt show great emotions about (lets face, when was the last time Emp cried?) but it doesnt mean he didnt care about his sons, Horus the most for starters.



Barnster said:


> I know this is a long shot, but,....
> 
> If you look at the final battle picture from CVs, Sanguinius was killed by a sword blow/ thrust. Horus had a lightning claw/ talon and a power maul. The Big E had a power sword....
> 
> Only the emperor knows...


Thats a subject that has been up for specualtion before. I think it might just be an error by the artist.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Thats the canocal expalination of the battle in throne room, but no one was there to witness prove or deny that. Remember the emp doesn't get upset when he "finds" a dead sanguinius but goes loko when horus kills a custodes.

Maybe the truth is far darker though.


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

forkmaster said:


> Thats a subject that has been up for specualtion before. I think it might just be an error by the artist.


Was it an error, or was the artist trying to tell us something...that he's part of a secret organization that knows the truth and has been hiding it from the masses until the time is right to reveal the truth...or did the picture just look more "kick ass" that way...we'll never know.

I'm all for a good conspiracy though. Maybe Sang didn't want the Emperor to kill Horus and stepped between them, the Emperor couldn't stay his hand in time and killed his son.
Maybe, is Sang did go all vamp on Horus he realized the power of chaos and was turned, the Emperor then killed him and was to upset because he was controlling the taint of chaos from spreading.

Hopefully, if the Horus Heresy novels start pushing the storyline a little further we can get to that point and find out.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Correct me if I am wrong but don't the death guard have visions of tweetys' death at the hands of HORUS? If the emperor killed him it would be a bit odd wouldnt it?


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but don't the death guard have visions of tweetys' death at the hands of HORUS? If the emperor killed him it would be a bit odd wouldnt it?


I'm assuming you mean Death Company and not the icky Nurgle types?
It's hard to know exactly what goes on when a Marine falls to the black Rage. My theory was just speculation based on other 'conspiracy' theories.
What if Mephiston has seen something that he probably wishes he hadn't?

Of course there could be other answers, maybe he is possessed, maybe Sanguinius was too sorely tested and did turn to Chaos. Maybe, he was forced to go by the Emperor despite forseeing his own death.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah I meant death comp.


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't think The Emperor killed Saguinus. It is clear that that part of the fluff is cannon and will not change since they publish it everywhere, even products not meant for hardcore fans like ourselves (i.e. Horus Heresy BG).

Also I seem to remember (not sure where I read this), that Sanguinus was able to see the future and in that he predicted his own death. So teleporting to the Bridge where Horus was, could certainly had been his plan to face the death he foresaw. So if there is a mistery in this whole mess, I reckon it should be what Sanguinus saw to be his death and what happened before the arrival of the Emperor. Moreover, I reckon that the Emperor was aware of this and saw it as inevitable and maybe even necessary.


----------

